# show at Taunton



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

HI all, are there any members going to the South West Counties show in Taunton on SAT 23RD Sept?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

think it's the 27th


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

it's the 27th and yes i'm going  going on my own though not with a cat.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks Fluffy for the correction, don't know where i got the 23rd from maybe im loosing the plot hahahaha


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Erbs , ill be at the show please come and have a chat , will be nice to meet another forum member, best wishes.............chris


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam not going, doing the north west instead its closer, good luck to you all though


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

good luck at the North West Jen, i'm sure you will do well..


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh thanks, same to you too raggs


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

how will i find you raggs?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

No not this one but good luck to all who are showing and enjoy the day everyone


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi ERBS , if you are showing then when you get the show catalogue look in the back at the list of exhibitors and you will find my name MR C & MRS S LYLE then you will see the pen number after it, please come over and introduce yourself then we can have a chat, i'll look forward to meeting you there, good luck.................Chris.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll be there! 

Could be a family day out as it's not far this time.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

will be nice to see you there Christina, i hope we can meet for a chat, good luck at the show...............chris


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Where exactly is it, what time?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

the show is at WELLSPRINGS LEISURE CENTER IN TAUNTON
on saturday 27th sept.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Great this time my weekend off. What time though?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

if you are showing then vetting in will start at 7.15 until 9.45 am....the the show is then open to the public between 1pm and 5pm.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok i will see you all there! I'm just looking!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

will be nice to meet for a chat, i hope you have a fab day.................chris.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you showing!?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

yes i will be showing


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

not long now!!! good luck to all that are showing! i should be there round 2ish i have to work Saturday morning til 1 but i will zoom out to see everyone!  i'm excited.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> Could be a family day out as it's not far this time.


Any photo's taken by anyone, would be gratefully received for our cat show results website, just email them to me, with the cats pedigree name.
[email protected]


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well hubby, cat & 1 daughter set off 15 mins ago, I'm going down with the rest of the gang for 12.00.

Taking camera, so hopefully I'll get some good photos


Good luck everyone who's showing


----------

